# Upgrading, Need Input



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

Upgrading from a 55gal saltwater aquarium with coral to a 240gal that comes with a sump. I've never used a sump before and need to know what all goes down there. I have a protein skimmer I can put in there but really question how filtration works? Currently have a RenaXP2 on the 55. I want to keem as much stuff out of the tank as possible. how does a canister filter work or can it on an aquarium with a sump?

Thanks!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ussoldierforhire said:


> Upgrading from a 55gal saltwater aquarium with coral to a 240gal that comes with a sump. I've never used a sump before and need to know what all goes down there. I have a protein skimmer I can put in there but really question how filtration works? Currently have a RenaXP2 on the 55. I want to keem as much stuff out of the tank as possible. how does a canister filter work or can it on an aquarium with a sump?
> 
> Thanks!


Eliminate the canister... or keep your 55 gal for a quarantine and to seed the new system.

If you can give me pics of the sump, i can prob tell you whats going on... there are so many ways to configure a sump its really hard to tell without a visual.

What type of skimmer do you have?

What are your plans for the new tank? FOWLR, reef, predator?


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

Ægir said:


> Upgrading from a 55gal saltwater aquarium with coral to a 240gal that comes with a sump. I've never used a sump before and need to know what all goes down there. I have a protein skimmer I can put in there but really question how filtration works? Currently have a RenaXP2 on the 55. I want to keem as much stuff out of the tank as possible. how does a canister filter work or can it on an aquarium with a sump?
> 
> Thanks!


Eliminate the canister... or keep your 55 gal for a quarantine and to seed the new system.

If you can give me pics of the sump, i can prob tell you whats going on... there are so many ways to configure a sump its really hard to tell without a visual.

What type of skimmer do you have?

What are your plans for the new tank? FOWLR, reef, predator?
[/quote]

It's going to be a reef aquarium after properly cycling. I have a coralife skimmer. I've read about 3 types of sumps, refugium, berlin-style, and standard wet/dry. I'm able to do whatever is best as the tank will start off empty.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ussoldierforhire said:


> It's going to be a reef aquarium after properly cycling. I have a coralife skimmer. I've read about 3 types of sumps, refugium, berlin-style, and standard wet/dry. I'm able to do whatever is best as the tank will start off empty.


What model coralife?
How big of sump?

Sorry for all the questions. I would prob avoid wet/dry and bioballs.... most the sumps i have done were LARGE (atleast 1/2 display volume) and full of rock and rock rubble, backed by a BIG skimmer, and a refuge area with a deep sand bed. There are 1000s of ways to do it really, and all have advantages or disadvantages... here are some random system sketches i have from the past to give you some ideas.










This is one of the better in my opinion


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

Ægir said:


> It's going to be a reef aquarium after properly cycling. I have a coralife skimmer. I've read about 3 types of sumps, refugium, berlin-style, and standard wet/dry. I'm able to do whatever is best as the tank will start off empty.


What model coralife?
How big of sump?

Sorry for all the questions. I would prob avoid wet/dry and bioballs.... most the sumps i have done were LARGE (atleast 1/2 display volume) and full of rock and rock rubble, backed by a BIG skimmer, and a refuge area with a deep sand bed. There are 1000s of ways to do it really, and all have advantages or disadvantages... here are some random system sketches i have from the past to give you some ideas. 
[/quote]

Thanks! How big of a sump do I need with a 240gal?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Well that really depends on your stand and dimensions... what can you fit through the doors, or through the end, or drop in from the top before you put your display on the stand.

You could do 3 40 breeder tanks
2 90 gals (55s and 75s have bad dimensions for sumps)
a 125 gal

Or anything really... you could have one made or make one from acrylic. I would aim for atleast 80 gals (2 40 breeders) all the way up to using another 240 if you want to go that route. If you dont mind an open sump, you could do a Rubbermaid stock tank (150 or 300 gal).

What are good options for you? what tanks are available for cheap in your area?


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

Ægir said:


> Well that really depends on your stand and dimensions... what can you fit through the doors, or through the end, or drop in from the top before you put your display on the stand.
> 
> You could do 3 40 breeder tanks
> 2 90 gals (55s and 75s have bad dimensions for sumps)
> ...


Wow! Didnt think i'd have to go that big. The guy had the tank setup for freshwater and had a 20gal sump underneath. I was looking at putting a 30 gal under there but that's obviously not enough. Why is the 55gal bad for a sump? I thought long was better and not square? My options are open but i'd like to go the DIY route.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Well it comes down to turnover rate... at 1200 or 2400 gph you run into micro bubble problems making it back to the display with smaller sumps, and or your skimmer being able to keep up. Its possible to run high volume through a small sump.... but not fun or easy

Ideally you would match your turnover rate (after head loss) to the flow rate of your skimmer pump, or slightly less.

The more water volume, the more stable... higher sump and skimmer turnover is good too!

55 gals are bad because they are narrow and tall. Hard to fit any equipment, and you will prob end up not using most the capacity.


----------

